# Girlfriend is always mad



## 1-12-t1 (Aug 7, 2011)

I got back with my x, first two dates we went on were good. We laughed joked and kissed. She ended up staying the night, we did everything but sex. But now its like shes always mad. I know she has had depression in her past but its like i can say blue and its wrong for me to say it. I love spending time with her but right after i leave i feel alone, empty. Was saying goodbye to her tonight and i asked if something was wrong because she once again was giving me attitude and she said no... kept pressing the reason she was giving me attitude was because she had to go to the bathroom... I think she resents me for what ive done in the past (went away for a year to go to college). I dated a girl before i got back with her and she and i hit it off well, we really laughed joked and horsed around the whole time. I had a great time with her, but i didnt want it to be with her. I want to be like that with my girlfriend now. Anybody have any comments or suggestions on how to fix? 

Thanks


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

How was she before you left? If she's normally a pleasant, cheerful person there must be some reason for her attitude change. If being angry and depressed is just how she rolls, then I'd recommend extricating yourself from the relationship. Forever is a very long time to be latched to a downer.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Is she the one that slept with another guy and made your whole life hell on earth? If so, then I have no idea why you even went back to her. She's got you wrapped around her little pinkie doesn't she?

You have a million threads all over about her and people gave you advice and you still went back to her. You said you found another girl that made you happy when you were away from your X, and what do you do, go back to the one that makes you feel like crap.

Want my honest advice, get the hell out of that relationship and move on. There are millions of girls out there besides her, unless you like being pulled around on a leash then stay with her.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

How old are you two?


----------



## newwife07 (Jan 11, 2011)

Agreed--if you're not married, why put in so much work? There are plenty of other great women who won't require so much effort on your part. And anyway, this is a problem she needs to deal with on her own--don't be an enabler and allow her to continue taking her bitterness out on you.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

It is a gf who was an x. lol. Find someone new.


----------

